# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides >  Fast 1-375 Blacksmithing Guide

## Judoka

*To make armor and weapons you need ores - and lots of them. Therefore it is almost essential that you pair up blacksmithing with Mining.*


*1->25*

35 x Rough Sharpening Stone 
Mats Needed: 35x Rough Stone

As this recipe goes yellow at 15, I estimated that you'll need to use the recipe around 35 times in order to reach a skill of 25.

*25->45*

40 x Rough Grinding Stone
Mats Needed: 80x Rough Stone

*45->75*

30 x Copper Chain Belt
Mats Needed: 180x Copper Bar

*75->90*

40 x Coarse Grinding Stone
Mats Needed: 80x Coarse Stone

I have estimated that you will need to use this recipe around 40 times in order to reach 90, as this recipe is already yellow when you learn it from your trainer.
*90->100*

10 x Runed Copper Bracers
Mats Needed: x 100 Copper Bar
x 30 Rough Grinding Stone

*100->105*

5 x Silver Rod
Mats Needed: x 5 Silver Bar
x 10 Rough Grinding Stone

*105->125*

20 x Rough Bronze Leggings
Mats Needed: x 120 Bronze Bar

*125->140*

50 x Heavy Grinding Stone
Mats Needed: x 150 Heavy Stone

You should stop at 150 though if you reach that before making all 50, as the recipe goes grey at this point - then if you need all 50 later on make them at that point instead.

*140->145*

5 x Rough Bronze Leggings
Mats Needed: x 30 Bronze Bar

*145->150*

5 x Patterned Bronze Bracers
Mats Needed: x 25 Bronze Bar
x 10 Coarse Grinding Stone

To make these bracers, you will be using the Coarse Grinding Stones you made earlier.

*150->155*

5 x Golden Rod
Mats Needed: x 5 Gold Bar
x 10 Coarse Grinding Stone

Like the recipe above, you will be using the Coarse Grinding Stones you made earlier.

*155->180*

25 x Green Iron Leggings
Mats Needed: x 200 Iron Bar
x 25 Heavy Grinding Stone
x 25 Green Dye

*180->190*

10 x Green Iron Bracers
Mats Needed: x 60 Iron Bar
x 10 Green Dye

*190->200*


10 x Golden Scale Bracers 
Mats Needed: x 50 Steel Bar
x 20 Heavy Grinding Stone

*200->205*

5 x Truesilver Rod
Mats Needed: x 5 Truesilver Bar
x 5 Heavy Grinding Stone

*205->225*

20 x Heavy Mithril Gauntlet
Mats Needed: x 120 Mithril Bar
x 80 Mageweave Cloth

*225->235*

10 x Mithril Scale Bracers
Mats Needed: x 80 Mithril Bar

*235->250*

15 x Mithril Coif
Mats Needed: x 150 Mithril Bar
x 90 Mageweave Cloth

*250->255*

5 x Dense Grinding Stone
Mats Needed: x 20 Dense Stone

*255->270*

15 x Thorium Bracers
Mats Needed: x 180 Thorium Bar
x 60 Blue Power Crystal


To make these bracers, you will need Blue Power Crystals which you can collect yourself for free in Un'Goro. They are dotted all around the place and should be very quick to collect.
You will need to pick up this recipe at the auction house though - so keep an eye out.


*270->295*

30 x Imperial Plate Bracers
Mats Needed: x 360 Thorium Bar

To get this recipe you will need to do a quest. However, all you need to do for the quest is to hand in 10 Thorium Bars, so nothing epic.
Unfortunately, this recipe goes yellow at 290, so to be on the safe side, I suggest you collect enough materials to create 35 in total.

*295->300*

5 x Imperial Plate Boots
Mats Needed: x 90 Thorium Bar

Like the recipe above, you need to complete a quest in order to get this recipe. This one will require you to hand in 20 Thorium Bars.

*300->310*

10 x Fel Iron Chain Coif
Mats Needed: x 40 Fel Iron Bar

This and the following recipes are fairly straightforward - just collect lots of Fel Iron Bars and get going.

*310->315*

5 x Fel Iron Plate Belt
Mats Needed: x 20 Fel Iron Bar

*315->320*

5 x Fel Iron Chain Gloves
Mats Needed: x 25 Fel Iron Bar

*320->325*

5 x Fel Iron Plate Boots
Mats Needed: x 30 Fel Iron Bar

*325->335*

10 x Fel Iron Breastplate
Mats Needed: x 100 Fel Iron Bar

*335->340*

5 x Adamantite Cleaver
Mats Needed: x 40 Adamantite Bar

Same as the previous recipes, just moving it up a notch by using Adamantite Bars instead.

*340->350*

15 x Adamantite Rapier
Mats Needed: x 180 Adamantite Bar

For this recipe I suggest you collect enough materials to make 15, as the recipe goes yellow at 345.

*350->360*

30 x Adamantite Sharpening Stone
Mats Needed: x 30 Adamantite Bar
x 60 Mote of Earth

*360->370*

10 x Khorium Belt
Mats Needed: x 30 Khorium Bar
x 20 Primal Water
x 20 Primal Mana
A good alternative if you don't mind waiting to have the recipe drop in Auchenai Crypts is Felsteel Gloves. The gloves only need 6x Felsteel Bar to make and they also sell well.

*370->375*

5 x Khorium Boots 
Mats Needed: x 20 Khorium Bar
x 15 Primal Water
x 15 Primal Mana

You do have another alternative again - you can try to get the plans for Felsteel Helm in Shadow Labyrinth which only needs 8x Felsteel Bar per Helmet.

----------


## shadowbladex

Pretty nice.. whether you did it yourself or not i dont know, but it doesn't matter because this will help me out. So +rep.

----------


## Vitalvipers

Lootables: World of Warcraft Crafting and Profession Guides: Blacksmithing 
Looks just like this? Same intro, too.

----------


## Judoka

is not all copy paste, just the important part... any i tried to *contribuate.*

----------


## shadowbladex

It dosnt matter whether he made it or not.. As long as its new to MMOwned.
But it would be good if you stated in your main post if you made it or not.

----------


## Heggo

This helped me alot, thanks!

----------

